
Cloudflare Stutters and the Internet Stumbles - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/cloudflare-stutters-and-the-internet-stumbles/
======
mathattack
Poor timing given their IPO aspirations.

~~~
CrankyBear
Too true.

